# [ SOLVED ] Raid5 und USB

## 69719

Ich habe ein Raid erstellt und musste nach einem Reboot feststellen, dass die eine USB Platte doch ein wenig länger braucht ubis diese am System angemeldet wurde. Hat eventuell jemand eine Lösung was ich machen könnte, damit das System wartet bis die beiden USB Platten angemeldet sind?

```

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  USB 3.5"-HDD     100  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1250263728 512-byte hardware sectors (640135 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 1250263728 512-byte hardware sectors (640135 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<5>scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Maxtor   3200             0344 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 17 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

xor: measuring software checksum speed

   8regs     :   643.000 MB/sec

   8regs_prefetch:   520.000 MB/sec

   32regs    :   309.000 MB/sec

   32regs_prefetch:   292.000 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :   912.000 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :   924.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: p5_mmx (924.000 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1     83 MB/s

raid6: int32x2     73 MB/s

raid6: int32x4     84 MB/s

raid6: int32x8     84 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1      198 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2      238 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm mmxx2 (238 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: md0 stopped.

md: bind<sdb1>

raid5: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: allocated 2123kB for md0

raid5: raid level 5 set md0 active with 1 out of 2 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:2 wd:1

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 975200k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:975200k

 sda1 sda2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Last edited by 69719 on Wed Oct 01, 2008 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Du erstellst dir ein Skript mit dem du das Raid mountest. Dieses Skript prüft vorher, ob beide Festplatten richtig vorhanden sind.

Das kannst du ja dann als Runscript bauen und automatisch beim Booten starten.

Tobi

----------

## 69719

Das könnte ich, ist aber nicht die eleganteste Lösung, schließlich könnte ich ja auch ein Raid0 aufsetzten von dem gebootet werden soll und dann sieht das mit dem Script schon wieder ganz anders aus.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde mal nach nem Howto fürs Booten von USB suchen. Dort gibt es eigntlich immer dieses Problem und irgendwie wird dort auch gewartet. Das sollte hier ja auch helfen.

```
raid5: raid level 5 set md0 active with 1 out of 2 devices, algorithm 2
```

Aber habe ich es richtig gesehen das du ein RAID5 mit 2 Platten hast? Das wäre von der Sicherheit dann wie RAID0 ....

----------

## 69719

In den Dokumentationen habe ich noch nix gefunden. Ja bisher sind es 2 Platten, die 3 ist schon unterwegs.

----------

## Anarcho

 *escor wrote:*   

> In den Dokumentationen habe ich noch nix gefunden. Ja bisher sind es 2 Platten, die 3 ist schon unterwegs.

 

Z.B. hier:    http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Small_Footprint_Gentoo_on_USB#Notes_on_2.6_Kernel

----------

## 69719

Danke! rootwait hat mich zwar nicht weitergebracht, dafür aber rootdelay!

Achja, Raid 5 sollte auch mit 2 Platten funktionieren, denn x ^ 0 = x und dann wäre das ganze nur eine Spiegelung also Raid 1.

Bei 3 Platten wäre es dann x ^ y = z, dann ist es perfekt.

----------

